# Probleme mit klonen von Festplatte



## dadiscobeat (12. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab hier ne Festplatte die momentan in meinem PC (Win XP) ist und auf der alles läuft. Nun kommt es des öfteren vor, dass hier komplette Partitionen nicht mehr funktionieren. Ich konnte die Daten zwar immer wieder herstellen, aber das Problem tritt immer wieder auf. Deshalb hab ich mir eine neue Festplatte besorgt. 
Dazu auch ein USB2-Gehäuse in der die Platte eingebaut ist. 
Nun wollte ich mit Acronis True Image 7 die alte Festplatte samt Partitionen auf die neue klonen. Dies hat soweit auch funktioniert, bloss werden der neuen Festplatte Laufwerksbuchstaben zugeteilt, die ich dann nach dem Austauschen mit der alten Platte nicht haben möchte. 
Ich bau die neue Platte ein und hab statt Laufwerk C ein Laufwerk i. Windows XP fährt dann hoch bis zum Anmeldebildschirm. Hier ist aber dann nichts weiteres zu sehen als das Logo und keine Anmeldenamen, eben nur das Logo und das wars dann.
Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das zum Laufen bringen kann ?


----------



## Gudy (12. August 2004)

woher weisst du denn das es dann Laufwerk i ist wenn dein win nicht bootet?
und eigentlich is der laufwerksbuchstabe ja auch egal...


----------



## dadiscobeat (12. August 2004)

Ich hab die Win XP CD reingeschoben und versucht das ganze zu reparieren.
Dann ist zwar Win XP hochgefahren, aber nix lief so wie es sollte.


----------



## Gudy (12. August 2004)

also für mich hört sich das an als ob das Spiegeln dder Platte nicht gefunzt hat....


----------



## dadiscobeat (12. August 2004)

So, hab das ganze jetzt nochmal geklont und eingebaut und nun gehts endlich.
War wohl wirklich ein Fehler beim spiegeln aufgetreten und deshalb gings ned.


----------

